# (Canadian) cell phone companies



## Poimen (May 15, 2007)

To my fellow Canadians (especially those in Alberta):

I am interested in getting a cell phone. What has been your experience with the company you are currently with? Perhaps you could provide a list of pros and cons? 

Thank you.


----------



## Poimen (May 15, 2007)

These are the major providers in Canada:

Bell Mobility
Fido 
MiKe 
Rogers Wireless 
Solo Mobile 
Telus Mobility 
Virgin Mobile

My main concern is (since I live in a rural area) coverage and reliability. I will be using it mainly to make local calls. For now I am not interested in cross Canada coverage or long distance plans.


----------



## BertMulder (May 15, 2007)

I have been very happy with Telus. They seem to have by far the best coverage here.

Anecdotally I would place Rogers second.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2007)

Poimen said:


> To my fellow Canadians (especially those in Alberta.)


 I hate to spoil your patriotism for Soviet Canuckistanaka Canada. But according to wikipedia, conservative Alberta is no longer part of Canada, but rather a province of Jesusland. Don't question the wikiality of this fact? Wikipedia has spoken. It's been elevated to fact.


----------



## BertMulder (May 15, 2007)

Well Puritanhead, fyi, Canada, as we speak, has a Conservative Prime Minister, the right honorable Stephen Harper, be it in a minority government, that seems to be even to the right on the political spectrum from your esteemed President, George W. Bush (depending on the weather and day of the week). (And G.W. also is in a minority position, as he (the Republicans) does not control the House or Senate)


----------



## Poimen (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Bert. 

And Ryan? I wish!


----------



## Puritanhead (May 15, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Thanks Bert.
> 
> And Ryan? I wish!


 Actually, if we in the U.S. could get rid of New England, the upper midwest, and the Left Coast, it would be a nice-trade off to be in Union with the western provinces of Canada, err minus BC.


----------



## Poimen (May 15, 2007)

Actually you don't want BC unless you annex the Lower Mainland to the Left Coast. (sorry Wes B.!) It is one of the most secular places on earth.


----------



## BertMulder (May 15, 2007)

ah, you Yankees just want our good old black dirt, ak black gold, aka oilsands, aka OIL! Beautiful stuff! And we are sitting on more of the good ole oilsands here than the oil reserves in most countries, with the possible exception of good ole Saudi. Not to speak of the natural gas and coal we are sitting on.

...have refinery row outside my office window, all that is separating us is a pipeline corridor.


----------



## tellville (May 15, 2007)

I took Soc of Religion and found out that while Alberta is generally regarded in the popular mind as the conservative Bible Belt of Canada, the numbers actually show the far East coast as the true "Bible Belt". And actually, when you listen to politicians and people from the East, their content of speak sounds a lot like conservative Americans (I am not including Quebec in this). 

Yes, lower mainland BC and and Quebec are incredibly secular, if not almost completely. 

Telus is the antichrist. Say that mantra about a 100 times over. 

Even if you don't go with Rogers, go to anybody else but Telus!!!

Rogers is by far the best cell phone carrier. Period. If you want excellent plans, incredible coverage (not just in Alberta, but all over the world), Rogers is the way to go. Now, this is where you might not believe what I've said so far: If you want a cell phone, come to my Rogers store and I'll sell you one  I'll even give you my commission (which really isn't much, but it's something). Trust me, you want Rogers. I work on the Southside of Edmonton, so I'm not too far from Leduc. PM me if your interested.


----------



## BertMulder (May 15, 2007)

Now you got me interested Mark. Tell me, why is Telus associated with antichrist? What makes Rogers superior? Because my clients in the patch always have Telus phones, saying they cannot get coverage with Rogers up north?

Can you sell me on a Rogers plan (have 4 phones in our plan)?


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 16, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Actually you don't want BC unless you annex the Lower Mainland to the Left Coast. (sorry Wes B.!) It is one of the most secular places on earth.



Actually...you're right about Vancouver. But much of the Fraser Valley is more Bible Belt than Edmonton or Calgary. Take Langley for instance. Canadian headquarters of Focus on the Family is here, so is the HQ of Campus Crusade for Christ. We also have Trinity Western University. The township/city has an annual prayer breakfast for community leaders that gets an enormous attendance. I just had a fellow in here tonight fixing our garage door. He goes to the E-Free church down the road. Our neighbours across the street are CRC. Another neighbour is a pastor at the Apostolic Faith Church. I could go on, but I've made my point.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 16, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Actually you don't want BC unless you annex the Lower Mainland to the Left Coast. (sorry Wes B.!) It is one of the most secular places on earth.


 Actually, I was thinking of the Western Provinces to the east of Alberta. You know? The _eastern_ Western provinces. Sheesh! You Canadians always have to make geographical delienations so complicated.  



BertMulder said:


> ah, you Yankees just want our good old black dirt, ak black gold, aka oilsands, aka OIL! Beautiful stuff! And we are sitting on more of the good ole oilsands here than the oil reserves in most countries, with the possible exception of good ole Saudi. Not to speak of the natural gas and coal we are sitting on.
> 
> ...have refinery row outside my office window, all that is separating us is a pipeline corridor.


 Yankees?!?!??! I'm from the south. Yankees are from north of the Mason-Dixon Line and north the Ohio River, and they talk funny. Us southeners refer to Canucks as _Arctic Yankees_. They talk funny too, eh? And [video=google;3958377158361655205]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3958377158361655205&q=molson+beer&hl=en[/video] in the United States.

Well, you guys can get back to drinking [video=google;-8520921605674030413]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8520921605674030413&q=molson+beer&hl=en[/video].
:cool2:


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 16, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> Us southeners refer to Canucks as _Arctic Yankees_. They talk funny too, eh?
> :cool2:



No, Newfies talk funny.


----------



## Poimen (May 16, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> Actually...you're right about Vancouver. But much of the Fraser Valley is more Bible Belt than Edmonton or Calgary. Take Langley for instance. Canadian headquarters of Focus on the Family is here, so is the HQ of Campus Crusade for Christ. We also have Trinity Western University. The township/city has an annual prayer breakfast for community leaders that gets an enormous attendance. I just had a fellow in here tonight fixing our garage door. He goes to the E-Free church down the road. Our neighbours across the street are CRC. Another neighbour is a pastor at the Apostolic Faith Church. I could go on, but I've made my point.



Let's see... this is the second time in two days that you have corrected me and bested me! 

But again I have to admit you are correct. And you know the funny thing is I grew up in Surrey for most of my life so I should have know better. I will just go back to eating my morning crow... and taking my memory pills.


----------

